# Newb type questions ha ha ha. Sump and overflows. Advice?



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok. So I've been doing some reading and research in preparation for the day I set up my reef tank. What confuses me is the sump and return. I get the whole concept of water falling and being returned. Because this tank will likely be on my main floor I am worried about floods. 

I understand the hole in the return to break the syphon and to match the syphon and returns. What I don't get is the overflows (drilled). I looked into the herbie and bean animal, however, not a fan of the pipes hanging in the back because it look messy. The coast to coast overflow doesn't interest me either. 

So, if installing a corner overflow why couldn't I install 3 pipes at different heights to help prevent a flood. Should pipe 1 clog or fail pipe 2 get the flow. Should pipe 2 fail than pipe 3. It's the same as the Bean animal concept so what am I missing??? And on the bean animal there is a air tube for some reason on the emergency pipe. To me, having all that hardware coming down te back of the tank seems silly and don't know why it can't all go in the corner. 

I understand the bean animal its also for noise reduction and cutting down on air bubbles. So would my idea not work? I don't care about the noise it's not in my room . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ill make it short, You could yes, Bean animal and herbie are all about making it effective ( lots of water transfer ) but also making it silent, have you ever heard an overflow running in a house with everything shut off, its kind of annoying, So this is why people choose the methods youve listed, now doing it in multiple corners, or coast to coast or drilled either end, allows for better water skimming, skim the water in more than just one spot. not just taking it from a six inch skim area. get what im trying to say?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Makes sense. So basically with a bean the tanks isn't drilled right?! It sucks up the water from the coast to coast overflow. But when I look at sample pictures it appears as though the tunes suck the water as oppose to water cascading. 

Do some people make the whole side of a tank an overflow? Instead of a corner taking 10" or so and making a front to back overflow? 

I'm just trying to plan it all and doing my research now so wen the day comes I'm more than ready. This will likely be a major centre piece in my house and wil likely take some time to accomplish  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

no the tank is drilled with a bean animal, and with the herbie, youtube has some good videos, also reefcentral has good info on them. 

it all depends on the placement of the tank if you want to do a full end ovefflow, or back side of the tank placement, 

id suggest starting with the original threads on reef central about the types of overflows from the guys who created them. Long reads, but well worth it.


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

IMHO With a corner overflow you can put the pipes at different heights and should be able to mimic the concept of a bean animal overflow. Someone else may correct me, but this is what I will be doing.
One overflow in the corner completely submerged creating a full syphon which is silent, this drain will need a gate valve on it to dial in the drain to match the return pump. Second overflow in the same corner is at the water level and is skimming the top, this one takes much less water volume and is not a full syphon, but the bottom of this PVC pipe is fully submerged in the sump. Third overflow for me will be higher then the second one and should never get wet, this is my emergency drain. This one is not submerged in the sump this way I will hear water splashing should it start being used. I will also be putting a water sensor alarm on this drain that will audibly alert me when water enters this pipe.
Hopefully this makes sense, and in my opinion this should be a near silent operation.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is one of the best write ups out there on the Herbie overflow method. A Herbie is a modified Bean Animal people use to take up less space and in cases of fitting into a corner overflow. 
http://gmacreef.com/herbie-overflow-reef-tank-plumbing-method-basics/


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome stuf guys! . Heres another thought. I was thinking about placing a a piece that sits over the overflow like a tight mesh or screen material. This would stop snails, fish and large debris from going down in the overflow and potentially clogging the intake tubes. 

To me it seems to make sense. However, I am an owner of a Red Sea Max And have never had a overflow system. So this could be a potential hazard. To be honest I've never heard of that or seen it in pictures. Maybe there is a reason for that. 

Anything that will prevent flooding or other issues is going to be number ONE with my setup. Like I said, I'm not going to be building just yet as my wife is due in 10 days!!!!! . So it's not the time to be building, but time to plan and take my time researching and asking you lovely folks for advice . 

I'm a self proclaimed OCD and when I set my mind to something I'll usually get it accomplished. So this build will be proper, built right and the best I can make it. 

It won't be a epic 200+ gallon build unless I win the lottery but in the range of 90-120 gallons and hopefully you guys will follow me along when the times comes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I used a coast to coast external overflow with bean animal. dead silent and couldn't be happier.

If I had to do it over again I would have made my overflow bigger !

Here are some pics on my build thread showing the overflow if you want an idea of what I did.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104986

Mikeylikes


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> Awesome stuf guys! . Heres another thought. I was thinking about placing a a piece that sits over the overflow like a tight mesh or screen material. This would stop snails, fish and large debris from going down in the overflow and potentially clogging the intake tubes.
> 
> To me it seems to make sense. However, I am an owner of a Red Sea Max And have never had a overflow system. So this could be a potential hazard. To be honest I've never heard of that or seen it in pictures. Maybe there is a reason for that.


Instead of using mesh, consider a threaded strainer like this http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/bulkhead-overflow-strainers-1.html
You can use a slip to threaded coupler dryfitted to the end of your pipe so you can take it off for cleaning.

JJ Downs sells them locally but I'm sure other plumbing places will have them too.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Brs*

If you need stuff from BRS let me know. I do an order every month.


----------

